# Audio Drop-outs - HD Receiver



## SeeD (Sep 30, 2007)

Good day,

I have been having issues that past day or so with audio drop-outs. I have an HR-21 and Dolby Digital is ON and when I tried to download some movies off of HBO On Demand, they had audio drop outs occur every 6 seconds. Then I was watching the Formula 1 race on CNBC-HD this morning and had audio drop outs every 10 sec. Called DTV and they said it was a known issue and that they are developing a software fix that will be downloaded to our receivers. However, the issue with the on-demand has been ongoing for 2 days now.

Anyone else having issues? 

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

How is the HR21's audio OUT connected to your HDTV? Or is it connected to an AV Surround Receiver? How?

Unless you're using a Surround Sound system, you don't need Dolby Digital ON. Try turning it off to see if that helps.


----------



## SeeD (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey there,

I have an HDMI cable running from the HR-21s HDMI out to my Emotiva Pre-amp. I discovered that this only occurs when Dolby Digital is selected on the HR-21. When I select PCM, it works fine. 

However, it should work with the HDMI out with DD on...correct?? I mean that is the purpose of HDMI...digital signals to a digital pre-amp...etc.

Seems to only happen on On Demand HD shows with DD.


----------



## sandyemc2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello,

I have also been having this exact same problems with audio-dropout affecting VOD only on DIRECTV. I also called them and they told me the same thing "they know about the problem and are sending a report to engineering to try to get it fixed" but it seems this has been happening for a long time now and they still haven't fixed it. It makes me very angry with my already ridiculously high bill that I am not getting the services I am paying for and I think that for every day the problem goes unresolved DIRECTV should credit the account until the problem is fixed. DIRECTV did not agree with that of course and claim that VOD is a free service but it's not- it is built into your Advance Receiver Fee part of the bill. They also told me to turn off Dolby Digital on the HR21 as a temporary fix (which I had already figured out with my own troubleshooting before I called them) but I didn't buy all that expensive audio equipment to have to listen in 2 channels! I want what I am paying for and until they can fix it they should credit our bill. I am running HDMI. The audio with VOD was not a problem before. This is a current bug.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

This better not be being caused by the latest NR!

I haven't received it, yet. My HR21 has been running stable (0x87f) for well over a month w/o any restarts. DirecTV, quit breaking stuff that doesn't need fixing!!!! And when you realize that is *is* broken, For ****'s sake, suspend the rollout!


----------



## Skrill (May 22, 2006)

I am resurrecting this thread -- add me to the list of folks with issues going back to August with all on demand downloads coded in Dolby Digital 5.1. I have had issues with downloads from HBO (various movies), Cinimax (the Knick) and Starz (also various movies).

There is a thread on the DTV forums: http://forums.directv.com/thread/11257281

This is appears to be a common issue. I have an HR21-200 and it works fine for live and DVR'ed off the live feed content. But on demand content coded in DD 5.1 all has the drop out issue if Dolby Digital is on (if the reciever is set to DD 'off' the issue goes away - but I only get 2.0 channel PCM, which is not acceptable). My unit is hardwired to the internet through Cat5e cabling (no wireless anywhere in the signal chain).

The HR21 is connected via HDMI to my Denon AVR-4520 receiver -- which functions perfectly for all DirectTV (and other content) except on demand. The AVR shows that the Dolby signal is dropping intermittently (likd ever 5 second - for about 1 second) . I get the same issue on a HR44 in a different room also hardwired to the internet, and connected to an older Denon receiver (AVR-2807).

I am going to call DTV tonight and get a status on this issue. I am sure they will give me the usual run arround -- tell me to push the red button, and that it's a failure of my equipment, but I know it is not. And as with the original poster - this only started around the August of this year.

More info on my setup can be found here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-what-s-your-system-configuration/1660985-skrill-s-bargain-basement-theater.html.

Regards.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You can avoid most such issues by optical direct to AVR and HDMI to the TV. Not ideal, but you'll get around the dropouts.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have my TV set up with the component cable set up. It gets the dropouts all the time, especially on CBS.

I also have an Optical cable ran to my Yamaha for surround sound some times. It gets the dropouts also.

This has been happening since I went to HD service in 2009 and there are 2 DVR receiver models included in that time length.
It happens live and recorded.

I have had DD on and off and it does not seem to make any difference.

I do not think my son gets those on his HD receiver ( non DVR ).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jimmie-

Sorry to hear that. Is CBS noticeably worse than others? Do you have OTA ability?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> Jimmie-
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Is CBS noticeably worse than others? Do you have OTA ability?


Yes, CBS is my most recorded channel and it happens more there than live sports where the problem might be the signal up to the sats.
I o have a tiny indoor antenna in case of some outage but it does not get all my channels. I can't remember right now if it does not get CBS or ABC.
I have learned to live with it and just fill in the blank spots with whatever pops into my old brain.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Skrill said:


> More info on my setup can be found here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/29-what-s-your-system-configuration/1660985-skrill-s-bargain-basement-theater.html.


Very nice Home Theater setup you have!  :righton: I wish I could keep our carpet that clean!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

coolman302003 said:


> Very nice Home Theater setup you have!  :righton: I wish I could keep our carpet that clean!


I did a job today with 22 receivers. The "Theater" yes theater as is big enough to eliminate the "Home" can sit 20 people have a concessions place to get the goodies. Unfortunately it was not finished, but here is the picture of the backbone that runs the Theater and the entire home


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey! I told you not to post any pix of my new house!

I'm going to have you pay for your own R/T plane fare...

:rolling:


----------



## Skrill (May 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> You can avoid most such issues by optical direct to AVR and HDMI to the TV. Not ideal, but you'll get around the dropouts.


Given that DirecTV (as far as I know) is only uses basic Dolby Digital (not DD+ - or other higher bitrate encoding) -- I think toslink can carry the full signal. I will try using a toslink to connect the DVR to the AVR and see if that fixes the issue.

Thanks!

CT


----------



## Skrill (May 22, 2006)

coolman302003 said:


> Very nice Home Theater setup you have!  :righton: I wish I could keep our carpet that clean!


I hope to keep it that clean -- but it is relatively new (May). It's actually a medium dark gray carpet and should not show much in terms of dirt. I had to overexpose the picture due to how dark the room is even with the lights on due to the dark walls and ceiling.


----------

